# ZMA & Arginine before bed....



## Jimmer (May 4, 2006)

People say to take ZMA and Arginine before bed on a empty stomach.

They also say to take a casein shake with water (or whey depends what you have). before bed.



So my question is..... How can you do both,because if you take to ZMA etc frist then have a shake surley that isn't a empty stomach.

Could someone with the know how,explain the best way to take all of the above.

Jim


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

If there is any calcium in there at all it will render ZMA worthless.

The arginine will be a big dose somewhere around 8-12 grams.

One of the side effects of arginine is raise GH production and also give stronger erections due to vasodialation.


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

Jimmer said:


> People say to take ZMA and Arginine before bed on a empty stomach.
> 
> They also say to take a casein shake with water (or whey depends what you have). before bed.
> 
> ...


 I used to think this myself and asked a few times on various sites. I think it boils down to choosing one or the other. try each for a month and see what gives best results

I am personally beggining to think that alot of these things are exaggerated. They may help some, but not as much as some supps company's want you to think.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, cleaver marketing tecniques can sell anything.

Lets just look at what one brand suggests:

ZMA

Optimum Nutrition ZMA 90caps

Patented Zinc Monomethionine Aspartate with magnesium and B6 combination

Studies have shown that a combination of Zinc Monomethionine Aspartate (ZMA), Magnesium Aspartate and Vitamin B6 *may* significantly increase muscle strength and anabolic hormone levels in athletes. This ZMA supplement may help to increase endurance, healing, growth and restful sleep. Optimum Nutrition ZMA is the original ZMA supplement and the only one validated by published research.

Notice the claims?

Key word here is *may*


----------



## Karl(Reflex) (Jun 12, 2006)

This is something we get asked all the time and this is the response from the MD.

"First of all you can mix calcium with ZMA contrary to what so called "experts" might say.

I'll explain why. ZMA is a simple mix of Zinc Monomthionine, Magnesium Aspartate, and Vitamin B6.

Both Zinc Monomethionine and Magnesium Aspartate are amino acid chelated. Chelation is a chemical process in which amino acids are reacted with minerals to form chelates. A better way to describe them would be mineral peptides. They have a very small molecular weight (less than 800 Daltons) and are treated by the body, or the digestive system , as small peptides. Much like a di-peptide. They pass straight through the intestine wall.

Herein lies the tremendous failing and misunderstanding of the calcium/ZMA rigmarole. It is true that Zinc/Calcium/Magnesium salts will compete for absorption in the intestine. BUT only salts, i.e. Magnesium Oxide, Zinc Citrate etc. When we look at say Zinc Monomethionine for example it compromises 20% Zinc and 80% L-monomethionine. You can now see the science behind chelated minerals and why they are so effective.

A great deal of our research into minerals and there application for sports nutrition comes from Albion Labs in the USA. Pioneers in amino acid chelation."


----------



## Jimmer (May 4, 2006)

So Does nobody actually know the answer.

Can you take ZMA and a protein shake (with water) togther before bed?????

The ZMA "directions" says to be taken on a empty stomach,this is the reason behind my question....

Obviously the shake is needed so that your muscles don't go 8 hours without protein/energy/food.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I never eat before bed.

But then again I am dieting too

I eat at 6:00 sharp every night and that is my 6th meal. I go to bed at about 9:00 and get up at 5:00am

according to the guy above it looks like you can take ZMA with your shake.


----------

